# Chromebook NDS Emulators



## Teslas Fate (Aug 18, 2018)

I've got a Chromebook from school which I put my personal acct on so I could watch YouTube and play Pokemon roms put don't know any good emulators for it.
The Chromebook is a Hp Chromebook 11 G5 EE


----------



## PRAGMA (Aug 18, 2018)

Chromebooks are just android right? 
Drastic Then


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 18, 2018)

@PRAGMA isn't that a $1


----------



## PRAGMA (Aug 18, 2018)

Teslas Fate said:


> @PRAGMA isn't that a $1


Yes but its worth it. if you cant afford like $2 then idk what to tell u


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes, Drastic. Or if you're feeling like a pirate, download its apk from somewhere.... pure


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 18, 2018)

Teslas Fate said:


> I've got a Chromebook from school which I put my personal acct on so I could watch YouTube and play Pokemon roms put don't know any good emulators for it.
> The Chromebook is a Hp Chromebook 11 G5 EE


I'm glad that my taxes help you watch YouTube and ply pokemon roms.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> I'm glad that my taxes help you watch YouTube and ply pokemon roms.


This. It's pretty sad that our taxes go to somewhere useless like this


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 18, 2018)

Teslas Fate said:


> I've got a Chromebook from school which I put my personal acct on so I could watch YouTube and play Pokemon roms put don't know any good emulators for it.
> The Chromebook is a Hp Chromebook 11 G5 EE



To be honest with you.. Chromebook is great for school things and YouTube and something like that but it sucks. And not so powerful computer.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Why is this in "Computer Programming"?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

I know this isn't the point, but why chromebooks aaaaaaaaaaaa
I don't know how it works but I guess try running a vm or play some roms online.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> I'm glad that my taxes help you watch YouTube and ply pokemon roms.





JellyPerson said:


> This. It's pretty sad that our taxes go to somewhere useless like this



I use it for school to when I'm at home I use it for YouTube and GbaTemp


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

98otiss said:


> I know this isn't the point, but why chromebooks aaaaaaaaaaaa
> I don't know how it works but I guess try running a vm or play some roms online.


Chromebooks have gotten more useful. It isn't 2013 anymore, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Chromebooks have gotten more useful. It isn't 2013 anymore, lol.


oh lol.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Why is this in "Computer Programming"?



What you meant to say is Why is this in Computer Programming,Emulation, and game modding


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Teslas Fate said:


> What you meant to say is Why is this in Computer Programming,Emulation, and game modding


oof


----------

